
Show HN: Corewars inspired AI battler - tlarkworthy
https://corepox.net
======
tlarkworthy
Hi HN, 12 years later, my game that teaches the power of modularity and
programming is online!

I used concepts from Braitenberg/Reactive robotics to simplify the programming
down to wiring up a dataflow graph. My game has no text in it, and logic
requires embodied components, thus complex programs lead to bloated space
ships. And big space ships are slow, so complexity is penalised. You are
encouraged to distill behavior into its essence, often reusing naturally
occurring non-linearities where possible.

The main aim of the game is asynchronous 1-on-1 multiplayer space ship
battles. There is no realtime interaction! You can play while bumping around
during commuting. You can save designing a new space ship until the weekend
when you have more time.

I think mobiles are an awesome platform, so why are the games so shallow? This
game rewards smartness over grind. I want a game you are happy if your
children get into.

Currently there is no monetisation ATM. I intend to play adverts at some
point, with an option of upgrading to an ad free version. Its all built using
serverless technology, my monthly hosting is around $10 a month! I blog about
some of the tech here [https://corepox.net/devlog](https://corepox.net/devlog)
(RSS available!)

Screenshot:
[https://storage.googleapis.com/public_website/marketing/epic...](https://storage.googleapis.com/public_website/marketing/epic_battles.jpeg)

Video Trailer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4p-UTIW8jc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4p-UTIW8jc)

Link to store: [https://corepox.net/devlog/corepox-
released](https://corepox.net/devlog/corepox-released)

